# Best gun oil for storage ????



## GregoryB.

My wife is getting stationed over seas for about 3 years and they don't want me bringing my guns so I will be storing them in my safe in a warehouse with some of our other items that are not going. What is the best oil/coating to use for long term storage ? Thought about putting Bore Butter inside the barrels. I just don't want to come home to 40 plus rusty guns.


----------



## Wiskey_33

Eezox.


----------



## sleepr71

I would think a liberal dousing with regular gun oil,then placing in a safe with several dessicant packs should be fine,unless exposed to humidity or extreme temp. changes. Next choice would be to slather them in grease,with some packed in the barrel + chamber.Harder to clean off...but should last a loooong time. Be sure not to leave any finger prints on them,or any metal-to-metal contact.


----------



## stevetarget

the military uses (Cosmoline Grease) I have cleaned it off of many guns that have been in storage for over 60 years, no rust. Yes it is messy but if you want to be really sure...
you can buy it by the quart or gallon size.
.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan

Whatever you do, do NOT use WD-40. That stuff turns to varnish after a few years. 

Any good application of oil or grease should work. They would be better off in a climate controlled storage. If not climate controlled, then definitely put some desiccants in with them.


----------



## GregoryB.

Thanks for the suggestions. Bam Bam that was sure a generous offer but I wouldn't want to rip you off. Just a bunch of "old guns". Think I will oil them up heavily and put them in those gun socks with some desiccant in the safe. They will be stored in AZ so not much humidity. Wife said she would buy me a new gun for every year we are there when we get back.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*grease*

what about automotive or industrial grease?
The kind that comes in tubes or plastic pouches for just a few bucks, and has the consistency of Vaseline petrolium jelly, but it's made for metal in high-pressure, high-temp applications?

I find that stuff to be VERY hard to wipe off, and the metal stays protected (beads water) for months, even on stuff stored outdoors in the rain and sun.

I've never done long-term gun storage outside of a residential home with heat and A/C, but I'm thinking grease is what I'd use.

P.S.  Put your gun safe up on a platform to keep it a foot or more off the floor. Floors are damp. And you never know when somebody else 2 units away might cause a flood or leak that gets your storage unit wet.  Build a wooden box out of pressure treated 2x4's and 3/4" plywood if you have to.


----------



## 021

I wouldn't oil them too heavily. The gunsock idea is the way to go.


----------



## jglenn

Rig for long term with gunsocks

Eezox works extremely well


----------



## hunterofopportunity

I would use something like rem oil and a gun sock,some moisture absorbing beads for the safe to keep down humidity,take pics,try to get insurance,and pay up storage fees to 1 month past when you will return.Good luck,I don't want to see your stuff on a reality show,lol.


----------



## Ballplayer

Think I'd be worried more about the safety of leaving them in a warehouse for 3 years, even if they are inside a safe. To me that would be spooky !


----------



## GregoryB.

The safe will be inside one of those big crates that they box up your furniture in. They will be in the care of a government contracted shipper and they  are responsible for full replacement value. I will have serial numbers and pictures of everything.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Eezox or any quality gun oil.....I have used USGI oil on several
I have stored for 12 mos .....


----------



## jglenn

check out a few of the online rust test..Eezox never gets beat if it's in the test list.

corrosionX generally is second best


----------



## vray1

*Vic Ray*

The best way is to buy some storage bags from Brownells install each firearm vacuum out air as the bag is designed to do and that's all it would take they would be stored for how ever long as needed no air to cause rust but be sure to clean them first and wear gloves as not to leave any oily finger prints on metal


----------



## leemckinney

stevetarget said:


> the military uses (Cosmoline Grease) I have cleaned it off of many guns that have been in storage for over 60 years, no rust. Yes it is messy but if you want to be really sure...
> you can buy it by the quart or gallon size.
> .



This is the only thing that I know works for a long time.


----------



## jmoser

Dont forget 'Eds Red' which you can make for $10-15 per gallon yourself - mix of ATF, Mineral Spirits, and White Kerosene.
Google up the recipes, I always keep a jar on my shelf.
Just keep it off the wood.


----------



## TheAlphaDog17

*Gun Grease all the way.*

Agree with what a lot of people are saying. Stay away from CLP's & stuff like WD40 for long-term storage. You want to use a good liberal dosing of gun grease like a Tetra or something along those lines.

If you're looking at 40+ guns, try to work out a volume discount with a local dealer. I bet since you're getting shipped overseas you'll be able to get a pretty good deal with them.

We reviewed a ton of CLP's & solvents, and gun grease ended up as being the only one you would want to use long term. It isn't intended to actually be used to lube your gun for shooting a lot though.

Our article is here: https://gunscleaner.com/best-gun-cleaning-solvent/


----------



## saltysenior

rust used to win in S. Fl...the best is a spray called Fluid Film...


----------



## chill15

GregoryB. said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Bam Bam that was sure a generous offer but I wouldn't want to rip you off. Just a bunch of "old guns". Think I will oil them up heavily and put them in those gun socks with some desiccant in the safe. They will be stored in AZ so not much humidity. Wife said she would buy me a new gun for every year we are there when we get back.



Pretty sure you were the one that was gonna get ripped off....$100.00 per gun


----------



## jmoser

saltysenior said:


> rust used to win in S. Fl...the best is a spray called Fluid Film...



Available in bulk and spray; lanolin based but saltwater proven for decades.

https://www.fluid-film.com/


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Anyone notice this is a 2013 thread?????


----------



## GregoryB.

Eezox worked well. They were in storage for several years with no rust issues.


----------



## SkintRider

My wife and I would like to thank your bride for her service to our country and thank you for being a loving and loyal husband to her.


----------

